# Osprey Viper 3



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a larger Osprey hydration pack, love it but it’s on the big side and best suited for a full day out on the bike with lots of room, too big for my typical 3 hr rides. 

Thinking of getting the Viper 3 and wondering if the storage compartments are large enough to hold a mini pump along with all of the flat fixing apparatus, multi tool, cell phone, etc.

Can’t seem to find one locally to touch and feel..


----------



## Emdexpress (Jan 24, 2018)

I looked at it but went with Thule brand new Vital line. Comes In three sizes, 3, 6 and 8 and 2 colors, blue and black. I bought the 3 in blue. It holds 1.75 liters of water with a self returning hose by seven magnets. I have 3 - 25 gram co2 canisters, 2 levers, Silica T-Ratchet and torque tube, Tubless patch kit, small bottle of Stan’s, Wolf Tooth Mini chain plyers loaded with 2 sets of links, Kimber CDP Ultra, wallet, keys and a tube all stored inside. Phone would fix but I roll with a cell watch and Air Pods. The 3 is narrow, thin and rides low. Not going to bolt anything to the bike this year. Cost 90 USD. Very pleased so far. So no Osprey or Camelback for me this year.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Emdexpress said:


> I looked at it but went with Thule brand new Vital line. Comes In three sizes, 3, 6 and 8 and 2 colors, blue and black. I bought the 3 in blue. It holds 1.75 liters of water with a self returning hose by seven magnets. I have 3 - 25 gram co2 canisters, 2 levers, Silica T-Ratchet and torque tube, Tubless patch kit, small bottle of Stan's, Wolf Tooth Mini chain plyers loaded with 2 sets of links, Kimber CDP Ultra, wallet, keys and a tube all stored inside. Phone would fix but I roll with a cell watch and Air Pods. The 3 is narrow, thin and rides low. Not going to bolt anything to the bike this year. Cost 90 USD. Very pleased so far. So no Osprey or Camelback for me this year.


Yes, the Thule does look like a great pack but I really like the Osprey products and need to decide between the Viper 3 or the Syncro. Thanks for your response.


----------



## TripleR (Dec 26, 2005)

It seems the market really needs a light and small pack to meet the needs of 1-3 hour rides. I had an old Camelback Rocket that was perfect, light, wide, subframe and sat higher on the back that stayed put without adding straps. I went for the synchro 3 but the tall and skinny pack did not fit well and there was no storage. The s/m synchro 10 is better but it is still larger than what I prefer. I'll br trying a hip pack so I feel young again!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

TripleR said:


> It seems the market really needs a light and small pack to meet the needs of 1-3 hour rides. I had an old Camelback Rocket that was perfect, light, wide, subframe and sat higher on the back that stayed put without adding straps. I went for the synchro 3 but the tall and skinny pack did not fit well and there was no storage. The s/m synchro 10 is better but it is still larger than what I prefer. I'll br trying a hip pack so I feel young again!


I went out and bought a hip pack, the EVOC hip pack, ( now for sle on EBay) I used it on one ride and now want a back pack, smaller and more compact than my Raptor 14.


----------



## TripleR (Dec 26, 2005)

If you want a Syncro 3 PM me. I think it still has the tags on. Black in color


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

The Viper 3 should suit your needs just fine. Where are you located?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I much prefer the suspension system on the syncro series packs.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I've gone through this process just recently. I love Osprey packs, and have a couple larger Viper and Raptor packs. I was looking for a lighter, minimalist pack for shorter 1-3 hour rides, and ended buying the Syncro 3, Viper 3 and a Camelback Octane. All are nice, but I eliminated the Camelback because I'm hooked on the Osprey hydration tube and magnet. I really went back and forth on the Syncro and Viper, and chose the Syncro for the suspension system and slimmer profile. That said, the Viper, because it is not quite as slim, can hold a bit more stuff. Not sure about a small pump. It really comes down to the fit on you for each, and what you might want to carry (or not).

Bought them all on Amazon Prime, so just returned the ones that didn't make the cut. Easy.

BTW, I also just got an Osprey Talon 6 hip back, which can carry two bottles, for rides where I don't want anything on my back, but need to carry some extra bottles and stuff. I absolutely love it. Stays firm and still even when fully loaded. Highly recommended.


----------

